# Male with Rectocele/Collapsed Pelvic Floor



## toxd (Jun 6, 2011)

I have been told that I have a very unusual condition. For the past 4 or 5 years, I have been struggling with symptoms that mostly resemble the symptoms found in obstructed defecation syndrome. From the moment I wake up, I feel sensations of fullness and pressure in my rectal area and this subsides as the day progresses until nighttime when I have to go to the bathroom again (it is very difficult for me to ease into sleep). I frequently excrete mucous or blood when I attempt to make a bowel movement (and do not really have "to go"). Trips to the bathroom are usually fragmented, as I'll make one attempt but still feel like I have to go and consequently make several more failed attempts. I also frequently attempt to manually remove feces(which I have never had to do until this problem started five years ago). This is an unusual problem because I am told that these issues are more frequently found in pregnant women and women over 70. Many of the urologists and colo-rectal surgeons I have consulted with are completely baffled by me, and frequently turn me away. Last year, however, I had a rectopexy procedure done by a colo-rectal surgeon and a urologist at Mt. Sinai and felt AWESOME for mostly five months! For about four months, I was able to distinguish between urinating and defecating and only had to go to the bathroom when I needed to. There was no pushing, manual stimulation, or fragmented attempts, and consequently, no blood or mucus. Everything was great. But as the months wore on, the symptoms gradually returned and by January, I was back where I started with all of the same old symptoms (luckily nothing changed for the worse). I called my colo-rectal surgeon in January, and he initially hypothesized that the "bladder was pressing on the colon, thus causing me to experience the sensations" but eventually changed his story somewhat by saying that I had "weak pelvic floor muscles" and that my condition may be permanent. I have since consulted with additional urologists and colo-rectal surgeons for a second, third, and fourth opinion, and most have turned me away (without even a good reference, I might add). Most, however, do agree that I have some kind of rectocele/cyctocele/prolapsed colon problem. My original surgeon offered to "try again" the procedure, but couldn't make any promises that I would improve a great deal. I have also consulted with a urologist from NYU Hospital, who basically hypothesized that I have a descending perineum and offered to fix the problem (though what he plans to do, I'm not sure). Some people have cited the STARR procedure as particularly effective, although anecdotal evidence on message boards throughout the net suggest otherwise. Unfortunately, because this condition is not frequently found in men, any hope I have of finding a cure will be mostly due to experimentation and guess-work on the part of whoever agrees to take on my case. I'm trying to be as cautious as I can be, given these circumstances.This problem is destroying my life and I'm afraid that if this cannot be repaired that I will not be able to function at work, or in any social activities that I would like to be apart of. The pervasive feelings of rectal "fullness" and incomplete evacuation that I have are unbearable at times, and as far as I'm concerned, the worst of all the symptoms that I am currently experiencing. Gaining relief from rectal fullness would be a gift from heaven (no exaggeration here).I am writing this post to obtain advice and information from someone who has been in my shoes. Pregnant women and women over 70 are invited to reply to this post! What are your experiences? What did you try? What worked? What didn't? I would also like to know if anyone on this board (in the NY/NJ/CT area) knows of any good doctors/colo-rectal surgeons who specialize in rectocele/cyctocele/collapsed pelvic floor/ODS disorders and who would be interested in taking on an anomalous case such as myself. Obviously, given the rarity of my condition, any information would be very much appreciated.Thanks in advance!Sincerely,Todd


----------



## madmaz (Jun 27, 2011)

toxd said:


> I have been told that I have a very unusual condition. For the past 4 or 5 years, I have been struggling with symptoms that mostly resemble the symptoms found in obstructed defecation syndrome. From the moment I wake up, I feel sensations of fullness and pressure in my rectal area and this subsides as the day progresses until nighttime when I have to go to the bathroom again (it is very difficult for me to ease into sleep). I frequently excrete mucous or blood when I attempt to make a bowel movement (and do not really have "to go"). Trips to the bathroom are usually fragmented, as I'll make one attempt but still feel like I have to go and consequently make several more failed attempts. I also frequently attempt to manually remove feces(which I have never had to do until this problem started five years ago). This is an unusual problem because I am told that these issues are more frequently found in pregnant women and women over 70. Many of the urologists and colo-rectal surgeons I have consulted with are completely baffled by me, and frequently turn me away. Last year, however, I had a rectopexy procedure done by a colo-rectal surgeon and a urologist at Mt. Sinai and felt AWESOME for mostly five months! For about four months, I was able to distinguish between urinating and defecating and only had to go to the bathroom when I needed to. There was no pushing, manual stimulation, or fragmented attempts, and consequently, no blood or mucus. Everything was great. But as the months wore on, the symptoms gradually returned and by January, I was back where I started with all of the same old symptoms (luckily nothing changed for the worse). I called my colo-rectal surgeon in January, and he initially hypothesized that the "bladder was pressing on the colon, thus causing me to experience the sensations" but eventually changed his story somewhat by saying that I had "weak pelvic floor muscles" and that my condition may be permanent. I have since consulted with additional urologists and colo-rectal surgeons for a second, third, and fourth opinion, and most have turned me away (without even a good reference, I might add). Most, however, do agree that I have some kind of rectocele/cyctocele/prolapsed colon problem. My original surgeon offered to "try again" the procedure, but couldn't make any promises that I would improve a great deal. I have also consulted with a urologist from NYU Hospital, who basically hypothesized that I have a descending perineum and offered to fix the problem (though what he plans to do, I'm not sure). Some people have cited the STARR procedure as particularly effective, although anecdotal evidence on message boards throughout the net suggest otherwise. Unfortunately, because this condition is not frequently found in men, any hope I have of finding a cure will be mostly due to experimentation and guess-work on the part of whoever agrees to take on my case. I'm trying to be as cautious as I can be, given these circumstances.This problem is destroying my life and I'm afraid that if this cannot be repaired that I will not be able to function at work, or in any social activities that I would like to be apart of. The pervasive feelings of rectal "fullness" and incomplete evacuation that I have are unbearable at times, and as far as I'm concerned, the worst of all the symptoms that I am currently experiencing. Gaining relief from rectal fullness would be a gift from heaven (no exaggeration here).I am writing this post to obtain advice and information from someone who has been in my shoes. Pregnant women and women over 70 are invited to reply to this post! What are your experiences? What did you try? What worked? What didn't? I would also like to know if anyone on this board (in the NY/NJ/CT area) knows of any good doctors/colo-rectal surgeons who specialize in rectocele/cyctocele/collapsed pelvic floor/ODS disorders and who would be interested in taking on an anomalous case such as myself. Obviously, given the rarity of my condition, any information would be very much appreciated.Thanks in advance!Sincerely,Todd


----------



## Kevin39 (Sep 4, 2011)

Todd,I'm sorry you have to go through this.I have a question.I have some but not all of your symptoms. I have another symptom you do not mention. Many women have a rectocele that presses against their vagina causing pain during sexual intercourse. I am a male and I feel something pressing against the internal portion of my penis that causes me a lot of pain during arousal, ED and constipation the day after I force sex. My question is do you have any penis pain with your condition? Kevin


----------



## bluenurse (Aug 9, 2007)

Todd, sorry to hear you are going through so much discomfort, but I can relate to your problem. First I am female, so the things that have worked for me, will be addressed diffently because of our anatomy. I too went through years of rectal discomfort, feeling like I was sitting on a golf ball, and thought I would get relef from having a BM, when in fact i didn't need to. Just that horrible feeling. What has helped me the most is a PT who specilzes in PFD. She did some internatal relaxation via my vagina to relax the muscle in my pelvic floor. (What u r feeling is a muscle spasm). She taught me how to relax the muscle myself using a tool she gave me to put direct pressure on my muscle. The muscle is actually part of my rectum, or in other words part of the sling that makes up your pelvic floor.I have had 2 surgeries to fix my rectocele, which saddly i have blown out again. I do not plan to have any further surgeries for this problem. I have also had biofeedback with a rectal probe, to learn how to relax the pelvic floor. I asked my PT how she treats a male with pelvic floor dysfuntion, since they don't have a vaginia to apply pressure. She stated that they used direct pressure in a man's rectum, and biofeedback with a rectal probe.So there is hope for relief. You need to find a very knowledgable PT in PFD. I also have gleaned a lot of information from a book I bought called "A Headache in the Pelvis.I don't know if this little bit of information will help you, but you must know that you can get more comfortable, and in fact be pain free. It was a long jouney for me, but I won in the end, you can too. Best of luck to you in getting this miserasble problem solved. ---(Iwent through several PTs until I found the right one. Do a search on the net for certified PFD PTs in your area--thats how i found my great one) Sharon


----------



## katana7 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Todd,

I know this a long time ago now, but I just came across your post - I have exactly the same symptoms as you. Have you managed to make any breakthroughs or progress since? Eagerly awaiting your response...


----------



## SilverFish (May 7, 2015)

I am a 20 year old male and I have been diagnosed with abnormal Perineal descent (5 cm which normally 2-3 cm) / pelvic prolapse. I am experiencing chronic constipation from last few years. One colo-rectal surgeon suggested rectal prolapse surgery but another one says it may not cure my problem. But no one has given me any solid advise what will cure the problem. If any of you guys found a solution or work around to the problem, please advise!


----------



## rewinj (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm in a similar boat.

Young male; diagnosed w/ intussusception then full-thickness prolapse. I was given a rectopexy & sigmoid resection which unfortunately worsened my problems, which are similar to yours. I've been unable to work since the surgery and it has been very challenging to maintain my already low weight.

I'm experiencing similar difficulty/ignorance from my surgeon postoperatively. I'm awaiting a defecography and ultrasound to hopefully re-diagnose the intussusception, but I worry that I must also have problems like perineal descent, rectocele/sigmoidocele, etc... and my intestines must be hugely redundant from all the straining I've had to do since the surgery. It's quite the nightmare . Proper diagnosis of these complex and challenging pelvic floor issues (let alone finding the functionally effective surgery) seems very challenging, and I am similarly scared and confused. I haven't really had any second opinions, as I'm in Canada and required to follow the course here. We also seem to lack some diagnostic tests available elsewhere. Debating whether I should run down to the states and go into made debt to get private treatment here.

The most help I've found thus far has come through pelvic floor exercises, deep breathing, and yoga-esque positioning. Has anyone found any laxative regime that actually does more to help than harm???

I'm sorry that I can't offer more help or advice, but know that you're not alone. I look forward to staying in touch & sharing how cases progresses.


----------



## SilverFish (May 7, 2015)

rewinj,

I am in US and have already consulted two colo-rectal specialists. Soon going to contact a known specialist in this field. Not sure if this problem has a cure, but am also ready to consider a workaround if there is. Can you please share with us what Yoga exercises you do? My parents are also suggesting to look into Chinese Medicine medicine or Ayurveda since this problem doesn't seem to have a known cure in Allopathy. I will share with you if I find out something.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I am female and had the rectopexy then it came back!I'm also young (ish :-/) and they can't tell me why this is happening. If I could go back I would not have had the surgery.


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

bluenurse said:


> Todd, sorry to hear you are going through so much discomfort, but I can relate to your problem. First I am female, so the things that have worked for me, will be addressed diffently because of our anatomy. I too went through years of rectal discomfort, feeling like I was sitting on a golf ball, and thought I would get relef from having a BM, when in fact i didn't need to. Just that horrible feeling. What has helped me the most is a PT who specilzes in PFD. She did some internatal relaxation via my vagina to relax the muscle in my pelvic floor. (What u r feeling is a muscle spasm). She taught me how to relax the muscle myself using a tool she gave me to put direct pressure on my muscle. The muscle is actually part of my rectum, or in other words part of the sling that makes up your pelvic floor.I have had 2 surgeries to fix my rectocele, which saddly i have blown out again. I do not plan to have any further surgeries for this problem. I have also had biofeedback with a rectal probe, to learn how to relax the pelvic floor. I asked my PT how she treats a male with pelvic floor dysfuntion, since they don't have a vaginia to apply pressure. She stated that they used direct pressure in a man's rectum, and biofeedback with a rectal probe.So there is hope for relief. You need to find a very knowledgable PT in PFD. I also have gleaned a lot of information from a book I bought called "A Headache in the Pelvis.I don't know if this little bit of information will help you, but you must know that you can get more comfortable, and in fact be pain free. It was a long jouney for me, but I won in the end, you can too. Best of luck to you in getting this miserasble problem solved. ---(Iwent through several PTs until I found the right one. Do a search on the net for certified PFD PTs in your area--thats how i found my great one) Sharon


i want to try that too


----------

